# Hay Belly?



## ebook (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello, we just picked up our first Dexters yesterday. A bred heifer and a 8 month old steer. The steer has "hay belly"? We were told because he is only fed hay. I have heard of "hay belly" in horses, but never in association with cattle. How do you deal with this (he has a big belly)? Is it just a nutrition thin and now that we will be working him onto pasture slowy (because he has never had anything but hay) it will pass, or is it a sign of something else. Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Sometimes heavy parasite load can lead to a pot belly. Have they been dewormed recently?


----------



## ebook (Sep 19, 2006)

That was my other guess. I just thought I would ask about the hay belly, because the guy we bought from kept talking about it. I'm not sure when or if he was wormed last. I plan on doing some of that soon.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Always a good idea to deworm any new stock on your place, the sooner the better, IMO. I just sold a horse to a guy, told him it had been wormed in April, the truth, and he figured he'd do it again, asap, didn't hurt my feelings at all. Plus, that animal looked GREAT when he left here. But I dont think it hurts to do it an extra time.


----------

